# please delete / disregard



## fixitright (2 mo ago)

please delete / disregard


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i didn't look very hard but looks like those starters are pretty readily available new








Amazon.com: New 120V Electric Starter Replacement For TECUMSEH H HH HMSK105 HSK TVM125 - TVM140, HSK50-HSK70, 33328, 33328B, 33328C, 33328D, 33328E, 32386, STC0016, 41022030 : Automotive


Buy New 120V Electric Starter Replacement For TECUMSEH H HH HMSK105 HSK TVM125 - TVM140, HSK50-HSK70, 33328, 33328B, 33328C, 33328D, 33328E, 32386, STC0016, 41022030: Starters - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------

